# No/Late period 2 months after stopping clomid



## shelbypxoxo

So, I took clomid 50mg days 5-9 in February. But in March I got a funny period. It was like spotting hardly there didn't touch my pad then a few days later got a little heavy but wasn't like a normal period. Took a test wasn't pregnant. So my doctor advised me not to take clomid in march and wait for next cycle. Well I am Very regular usually 28-29 day cycle. The only time I ever was late was when I was pregnant with my daughter in 2010. So based on the period tracker says I should have started on 4/3. But no sign what so ever. Lots of cramping and had a very sharp pain on left side for a few minutes. I had a blood test on 4/3 but was less than 2. Which means negative. Took a hpt Friday and negative. I made an appt for tomorrow. 

So I guess my questions are;

Can my period be messed up from the clomid 2 months ago?

Maybe I didn't ovulate and now no period? (I ovulated on my own but some months I wouldn't get a +

I feel like I might start but haven't yet. I did not use opks or anything because we weren't really trying since my doctor said wait for the clomid.


----------



## cir1409

Hi i now this ps is a few months old but i wos wondering if you could tell me ow this turned out for you? Im in same position now. Took clomid for 3 months 50mg day 2 - 6. I wasn't ovulating n my own before the clomid and taking it mad me ovulate and regulated my period to 29 days. Last month was my first month off the clomid and i did ovulate, the doc said that the clomid usually works the following month aswell. This month now I'm on cd 33 and no sign, took a hpt yesterday and was bpn. I don't now if the clomid has messed up my cycle and am thinking maybe i didn't ovulate again..... Been trying for nearly 2 years and getting so frustrating now!


----------



## Ahanabenson

bump...


----------



## Melbram

cir1409 just wondering how things turned out for you? I have not been taking clomid but in August I was taking medication for my FET cycle. After finishing medication af arrived on day 27 and since then 60 days on nothing! I am not regular but usually anything between 30-40 days is normal for me. Tests last Saturday and BFN. It is driving me insane because I have left sided ovarian type pain, lower back pain, fatigue and tiredness, increased vaginal discharge, emotional and moody....this could all be af or pregnancy or maybe a cyst. Just want to know either way. I have been ttc for 3.5 years


----------

